# Looking for a story



## zakman231990 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking for a gbltq story about a group of women who work at a shop like lane bryant and a pastry shop and their stories


----------



## Television Man (Dec 3, 2013)

I believe the story you're looking for is Voluptuous Ladies

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41796


----------



## Coop (Dec 8, 2013)

One of the best stories ever. It's like reading a huge erotic weight gain novel it still is incredible.


----------



## benhawker255 (Mar 27, 2022)

Sorry to necro -- I wonder if anyone knows where this story is now?

Edit for the benefit of anyone else looking: It's on page 2 of the 'Special Interest' archive right now.


----------

